# All Bionic Updates and FXZ Files 886 to 242



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

**The Leaks Themselves**

**5.9.905 to 6.7.242**
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B5O5JKRZTsGjR2pjTDJKMFAtUGsHere is a link I created

**5.9.905 to 6.7.232**
https://docs.google....Here is a link I created
https://docs.google.... Thx Milski65

**5.9.905 to 6.7.230**
https://docs.google....Z3dRY3l6U04zcXMHere is a link I created

**5.9.905 to 6.7.229**
https://docs.google....Z24xb1dXenFvcW8Here is a link I created

**5.9.905 to 6.7.2233**
https://docs.google....NzVQTnR1aU9Jb0kHere is a link I created

**5.9.905 to 6.7.2231**
https://docs.google....U0tib3V1LXZyOFkHere is a link I created

GingerBread

**5.8.886 to 5.8.893**
https://docs.google....dlE3ckhablJQczAHere is a link I created

**5.8.886 to 5.8.894**
https://docs.google....c0VKSDI1cHhiTm8Here is a link I created

**5.8.893 to 5.9.901**
https://docs.google....VThEQ205RTc3NnMHere is a link I created

**5.8.893 to 5.9.902**
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0ByiHZTezceNYdkdwcHlkQXdjdUEHere is a link I created

**5.9.902 to 5.9.904**
https://docs.google....UTFLRW5PR2RCU00Here is a link I created

**5.9.902 to 5.9.905**
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0Byl3WZq7idW0WTJsQ1RaaWR5LWcHere is a link I created

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

242 MD5
2c3b6dd72991a8860fe26385e503c975

238 MD5
4ebf6389ab68ee5720aad680ac7a9ccd

066E3C2393AEECB963FC950013E42A76 *Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US(55893).zip
7AE7E3D6E25BD19235107247CE57F825 *Blur_Version.5.5.893.XT875.Verizon.en.US(59902).zip
1E6C6C8069B81C0A0E7FA91A70B2066A *Blur_Version.5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US(59904).zip
D0FA30F304356F0B2977567D4D758045 *Blur_Version.5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US(59905).zip
5C8AE0524C097CA7C5D3CFB945D20527 *Blur_Version.5.9.905.XT875.Verizon.en.US(672231).zip
D4F9BC75285681A8C9B6E637F7DBA98E *Blur_Version.5.9.905.XT875.Verizon.en.US(672233).zip
C56137DCDF78AD864279B701F91B9DA7 *Blur_Version.5.9.905.XT875.Verizon.en.US(67229).zip
DEE939434049861E1878509DD4692D25 *Blur_Version.5.9.905.XT875.Verizon.en.US(67230).zip
E002C1650F0F73C5BE8543ACF1329CBC *Blur_Version.5.9.905.XT875.Verizon.en.US(67232).zip
2C3B6DD72991A8860FE26385E503C975 *Blur_Version.5.9.905.XT875.Verizon.en.US(67242).zip
6593CAE57FBF719432E69DB4CD9AF40D *VRZ_XT875_5.9.902.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC_01.xml.zip
163DCEFE60C5732F109E1DA32ED093E2 *VRZ_XT875_5.9.905.XT875.Verizon.en.US_CFC.xml (1).zip
4F94AADD4D8841354CE6DA6E70AA12DB *newvrz_xt875_5.5.886.xt875.verizon.en.us_cfc_01.xml_3.zip
ED1D930C42AA8A3BBE3F9B77D0E67409 *newvrz_xt875_5.5.893.xt875.verizon.en.us_cfc_01.xml_3.zip

_*Fastboot Files*_

_*902 FXZ Link:*_


_*905 FXZ Link:*_
https://docs.google....Y0NFMXZCQnloSnc

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Future

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Samuri and I are working on collecting all the updates ota or not as well as all the fxz files and placing them here to be easily found.... Please Stick

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Can you fxz to a leak now?


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

basoodler said:


> Can you fxz to a leak now?


SamuriHL 's House of Bionic tool (HoB), will let you move in between 235 238 & 242 but not back from.... It will also let you get to ics from gb without data loss...

This thread will just be a file cabinet, if you will, of all the files that were made for the Bionic that you may or may not ever need but now you will be able to find them... Ever searched for a fxz or update only to find the links are bad but the search engines lead you to them anyway...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Is 232 final?


----------

